# Google- Constipation Relief Thanks To Kombucha, Sauerkraut and Miso - FYI Living



## VSsupport

FYI Living<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Constipation Relief Thanks To Kombucha, Sauerkraut and Miso**FYI Living*However, because of their healthy effect on the gut, some probiotic strains have been shown to be beneficial in some people with *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*), and because the immune system is partially in the gut, it may even be helpful against *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

